# james e padgett in bad shape



## oldgeez (Oct 14, 2014)

one of our savannah guys is in the hospital.  he fell off a ladder into a pile of rocks and really busted himself up.  he's awaiting an operation for numerous broken bones, including his pelvis and leg.  he developed a blood clot yesterday and got a stent.  he's tough, and I hope he's back out there soon.  pray for a speedy uneventful recovery.


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 14, 2014)

he's out of 2 surgeries and looking good.  he will be in the hospital for a while, then on to rehab.  whoop


----------



## olinprice (Oct 15, 2014)

Heard about that hopeing him a speedy recovery


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 15, 2014)

prayers sent...


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 15, 2014)

Hang in there archery buddy. Praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## red1691 (Oct 17, 2014)

Talked to James's sister this afternoon, he doing better but still in a lot of pain. They are starting to ween him off of some of the pain meds. so they can get him ready for rehabilitation. He still has a long way to go, so keep him in our prays.


----------



## Dingo26 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hate to hear he got hurt but glad he's doing better after surgery.  Dang it geeze we aint young as we think we are, hope we all get better soon


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 20, 2014)

yeah, they're trying to get my coumadine level right, and they are having a hard time...I've been twice and it's still going UP.  say what, it' supposed to be coming down, duh???  doctors are just like women..you can't live with 'em, but you can't live without them, lol!!  maybe this week, but I am breathing a lot better


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 21, 2014)

praying for you, too, dingo.  you and your son were very supportive, while I was in the hospital.  I can definitely relate to what you went through.  if my clot would have broken off, and been the size of yours, I wouldn't be here.  the clots high up in the thigh, where the veins are fatter, are the ones that kill ya because they are so huge.  I was fortunate that, although mine were long and wormy, they weren't very fat because they came from right above my knee.  just another reason why God was with me


----------



## red1691 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Update*

Talked to James's sister Yesterday and found out James had some complications and had to be rushed back into surgery Friday afternoon, he was losing blood and had an infection.
So we need to keep James in our Preayers


----------



## red1691 (Oct 25, 2014)

2:45 pm Sat. 25th, Just heard from James's sister, they had to postpone James surgery till this morning! But they did find were the blood lose was happening and there was no infection inside! Dr. said everything look good and he back in his room.
Keep James and his family in your prayers.. He has a long road of recovery in front of him...


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 25, 2014)

praying for him


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 26, 2014)

Prayers sent !


----------



## hound dog (Oct 27, 2014)

He's in our thoughts.


----------



## lightsspeed (Nov 3, 2014)

James is truly one of the good guys!!! Hope and Pray for your speedy recovery!!!


----------

